# Palominos



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Palomino is a color with a color registry.
You can have palomino colored horses in any breed that has both chestnut and the cream gene as it takes one cream gene on a chestnut to get a palomino (I won't go into detail about the color genetics)
The Palomino registry (at least in the US) is based strictly on color, they cannot show pony or draft characteristics.

A friend of mine has palomino Quarter horses that she shows on the Palomino Association show circuit. Any breed provided they meet color and some very basic conformation requirements can be registered with the color registry.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

It is a color with a registry, not unlike pintos


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Does the cream gene in palominos affect their eye color?


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Typically the eyes are dark unless there is a lot of white around the face or other genetics at play, such as pinto patterns.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not usually unless 2 copies are present, in which case it can turn the eyes blue, greenish or amber (cremellos and perlinos, etc). In the case of smoky blacks, it can make the eyes appear a little lighter than normal as well


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Palomino is a color that can be registered. If the horse is a registered Palomino that only means they are that color


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Can I hijack this thread a quick second? 

You say they typically have dark eyes, unless there's a lot of white on the face. But my horse is a palomino with a really small white star - no other white, and his eyes are caramel...


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

ForeverSunRaider- That is likely the single copy of cream making the eyes a bit lighter than the normal dark brown, it doesn't require a lot of face white to happen. It's not totally uncommon to see that. The cream gene will lighten the eyes a tad bit on single dilutes sometimes. Take a look at palominos, buckskins, and smokey blacks, even (I think I have the right term here) smokey browns. They may or may not have lighter brown eyes, it just depends on the genetics of cream lightening the eye up a bit.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Cream can lighten the eyes sometimes. Like my palomino mare she has amber eyes.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Cream can lighten the eyes sometimes. Like my palomino mare she has amber eyes.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, Sonny's eyes are like that, with the flecks of dark and light all mixed together. 

When I first got him his eyes gave me the creeps lol


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Would Lemons' eyes be considered amber? They're 90% dark with light flecks. Just curious.


----------



## saddlebredluv (May 8, 2014)

palomino is a color


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure but I would say that Lemons eyes could be amber or possibly just 'light brown'. Either way they are beautiful.

I used to ride a brown gelding, he had eyes about the same color as Lemons, they stood out so well with his dark coat.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

No lemons eyes are brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

